# Windows XP



## kpeter (12 November 2006)

Hallöchen allerseits

Weis zufällig einer was " MS Windows XP Media Center Edition " ist und ob darauf der Simatic Manager läuft.


----------



## Immergewinner (12 November 2006)

Hallo,

bei mir lief es nicht.
XP MediaCenter Ed. ist speziell für so "Wohnzimmer-Pc's" die man zb. an den TV anschliessen kann oder zum Musik hören nimmt etc.

Gruss


----------



## seeba (12 November 2006)

Eigentlich sollte es ein XP Prof. mit eben den Multimedia-Erweiterung sein.Würde es aber auch nicht produktiv einsetzen, das ganze Geraffel nervt doch einfach nur.


----------



## Immergewinner (12 November 2006)

Meines Wissens nach basiert das auf WinXP home.


----------



## kpeter (13 November 2006)

Also was ich bis jetzt gesehen haben glaub ich auch das es die Home ist aber nirgens steht es defentiv dabei.

Leute glaubt mir ich würde sowas auch nicht einsetzen.


----------



## seeba (13 November 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows_XP

Basiert auf Professional.


----------



## Raydien (13 November 2006)

Mit XP Home Service Pack 2 läuft Step7 5.3 nicht


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 November 2006)

Raydien schrieb:


> Mit XP Home Service Pack 2 läuft Step7 5.3 nicht



Bei XP ist immer die Professional - Edition notwendig, so stehts auch in den Hard- und Softwarevoraussetzungen.


----------



## Raydien (13 November 2006)

Mit XP Home Service Pack 2 läuft Step7 5.1


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 November 2006)

Raydien schrieb:


> Mit XP Home Service Pack 2 läuft Step7 5.1



Ja, das stimmt. Die V5.1 läuft auch noch unter W98.

Allerdings ist die V5.1 für Neuprojektierungen nur noch eingeschränkt brauchbar, da neue Baugruppen / CPU nicht mehr unterstützt werden und ein HW-Update (wie ab der v5.2) nicht möglich ist.


----------



## MSB (13 November 2006)

Gut kann mich jetzt täuschen,
aber die V5.1 ist doch "offiziell" nur für Win98 NT4 und 2000 Prof. freigegeben, oder?


----------



## Question_mark (14 November 2006)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist bei den Siemens Produkten (STEP7, WinCC etc.) XP Prof. (und dann möglichst mit MUI-Language-Interface) erforderlich, da sonst nicht alle Funktionen  der Siemens-Softwareprodukte nutzbar sind. Also entweder für die Industrie einen PC mit dem OS WinXP Prof. und dem entsprechenden IE-Browser kaufen und  dann lieber einen zweiten PC mit einem "Heimkino-OS" für "Klickibunti" und "Lala hören" anschaffen.
Wenn neue Siemens-Software unter einem anderen OS als Win XP Prof. (ich nehme mal die Server - Editionen aus) läuft, dann ist es eben mehr Zufall.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## nade (14 November 2006)

Also STEP 7 5.3 Läuft auch noch unter 2000 Pro.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (14 November 2006)

Auch Step 7 V5.4 läuft problemlos unter W2000 SP4, steht auch in der Softwarevoraussetzung.

Benutzt man aber XP, muss es Pro sein, nicht Home.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (14 November 2006)

*Eine Zusammenfassung*

Hier noch eine Siemens - Zusammenfassung bez. Soft- und HW - Voraussetzungen für die Installation von Step7:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=24059046&caller=nl


----------

